# Bonsai Tree



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was always fascinated by bonsai trees , but never actually took the plunge to own and care for one.Well tonight while picking up my Christmas tree from Home Depot in Richmond, i toured the plant section and came across a few bonsai trees set up.The bonsai i picked up is called Juniper Procumbens Nana.Read the instructions on it, asked the plant person what i needed, asked him a few questions and got a few tips,picked up some other plants& supplies and off i went.Now i know the internet is full of info , my folks added their two bits on plant keeping but do any of the members here have any experience, do's/donts ? comments ? Thanks guys ! 

By the way here's a few pics of the tree , enjoy i think it looks great !


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask "Bonsai Dave", I'm not sure who else has Bonsais, but I saw a few pics of his and they look GREAT.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks effox , i'll get a hold of him and see what he says.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job Luke . Welcome to the dark side. Just be careful you think fish are expensive and addicting . Bonsai's are even worse. I was at a convention is October and there was a bonsai that was sold for $35,000 us.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave,

Wow , $ 35,000 US ? Did it have gold or diamond trim around it ? Looks like my pockets will continue to have holes in them year around.Thanks for the pointers and help , will look you up if i have any more questions !

Luke



Discus Dave said:


> Good job Luke . Welcome to the dark side. Just be careful you think fish are expensive and addicting . Bonsai's are even worse. I was at a convention is October and there was a bonsai that was sold for $35,000 us.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

I killed mine  haha don't water yours everyday.....or at least don't let anyone in your house water it everyday 

All i remember was keep the soil moist but dont drown it  hahah that's all


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool. I used to read about bonsai's almost as obsessively as fish.  I tried to make my own from wild seedlings...it never worked out.
From what I recall, the ones available at most retail locations aren't yet "Bonsai". They will take training as they could very well grow to be normal trees. I also recall that they should be planted in well drained medium...something similar to clay aquarium substrates. This allows you to feed them plenty, frequently, without the food accumulating. With lots of food, they can grow faster and you will notice results much faster.
Again, these are just my recollections. They might help, or might be the reasons my seedlings died.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

The bonsai you get that come in the planter like from home depot are already in the proper soil. Fairly easy to take care of. My girlfriend has a couple.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Kuec said:


> I killed mine  haha don't water yours everyday.....or at least don't let anyone in your house water it everyday
> 
> All i remember was keep the soil moist but dont drown it  hahah that's all


 And dont ever skip a watering, especially in the summer. I had a beautiful little indoor tree for several years. Forgot to water once, and it never recovered. I would love to replace it, but cant find out what kind it was. Wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> And dont ever skip a watering, especially in the summer. I had a beautiful little indoor tree for several years. Forgot to water once, and it never recovered. I would love to replace it, but cant find out what kind it was. Wish I had taken a picture.


Yup you are right . I have lost a few expensive bonsai's from missing half a day of watering. Tom you most like had a ficus tree. those are the most commonly sold as indoor bonsai's


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Yup you are right . I have lost a few expensive bonsai's from missing half a day of watering. Tom you most like had a ficus tree. those are the most commonly sold as indoor bonsai's


 Nope. Definitely not a fiscus. Closest I can guess is a black olive.

Black Olive

Right now I have a Serissa, but it isnt nearly as nice.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

TomC said:


> And dont ever skip a watering, especially in the summer. I had a beautiful little indoor tree for several years. Forgot to water once, and it never recovered. I would love to replace it, but cant find out what kind it was. Wish I had taken a picture.


Have you checked out the bonsai nursery in white rock? I'm sure you could find it there.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Nope. Definitely not a fiscus. Closest I can guess is a black olive.
> 
> Black Olive
> 
> Right now I have a Serissa, but it isnt nearly as nice.


You should be proud of your self not many people can keep Serissa a live . I would take a Serissa over a black olive any day. Does your Serissa flower for you? The chinese call Serissa the tree of a 1000 stars. The look amazing when they are flowering.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tom,

If you have time , could you post a pic of your Serissa thanks.Iam liking that black olive as well and saw a few smaller versions of them at Home Depot.

Luke



TomC said:


> Nope. Definitely not a fiscus. Closest I can guess is a black olive.
> 
> Black Olive
> 
> Right now I have a Serissa, but it isnt nearly as nice.


----------

